# Cleaning table for the Barlow's



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Thomas your table is ready, Kaylin already approved hope you like it........

Gater


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

That is sweet. Good Job


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

V Nice


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Wow


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Steve!!!!!!!!!!

Appreciate the work

Thomas


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Table, Congrats!


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*table*

Man that looks great but it might not be big enough for those two!! LOL


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

lookin good on marlin.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice table. What is that rectangular white thing on the left side? A knife sheath maybe?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

x 2 They need a His n Hers Cleaning table.. Back to work Gator.. Nice Job on Table !.. Now for the North Side..


Clint Sholmire said:


> Man that looks great but it might not be big enough for those two!! LOL


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Rippin_drag said:


> Very nice table. What is that rectangular white thing on the left side? A knife sheath maybe?


X 2. What is that?

Nice table!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*White thing*



TXXpress said:


> X 2. What is that?
> 
> Nice table!


That is a knife holder made from 1" white starboard and it holds two knives. I had some starboard from a boat I redid so I cut it up and made a bunch of those. Gater


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice work sir


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

gater said:


> That is a knife holder made from 1" white starboard and it holds two knives. I had some starboard from a boat I redid so I cut it up and made a bunch of those. Gater


Thanks!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really good lookin' table.. Only change I would make is that drain space under the backboard. For my use..it would have to be max 1/4"..big enough for water to run off..but small enough for filets not to slip thru.. Don't ask me how I know about this..LOL


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweet....where's Thomas' table ?.....:biggrin:


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL, I love the table Gater...now for Thomas'.


----------

